# Which acoustic/electric to buy ???



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all.

I've decided to buy a "real" guitar (acoustic/electric). Question is, which one. I now have a cheap old non-electric Applause (by Ovation) so I'm used to that style and shape etc. I am after a fingerstyle type of giuitar and I'm after the sound/style of Michael Hedges, Eric Mongrain, Preston Reed, Michael Gulezian and others... you get the picture. Martin? Adamas? Taylor? Washburn ???

What do you suggest for a guitar fitting the bill in that style ($2500 max). New preferred but would buy the right used one.

Cheers and thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

for fingerstyle, i'd pursue the following brands, new or used: Thompson, Morgan, L'Arrivee. if it were my money though, i'd get a used Lowden, that's what a lot of the big fingerstyle guys use, and they're pretty much all stellar.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Larrivés are generally quite nice!

Also, if you can find one, I'd suggest a Yamaha LL500. I bought mine for 900 used, and it sounds amazing. I myself am a huge fan of Andy Mckee and Erik Mongrain, and it sounds amazing for lap tapping and finger picking!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

if you want a true acoustic electric i would suggest a washburn ea20.I own one and its really nice.The body style is mini jumbo with a sharp cutaway.I like mine because i can go from strait strumming to finger style.Cant say anything about the pickup,i got mine used on ebay and fixed it up.Acoustically its really nice and the maple looks nice as well.The new ones are all made with quilted maple back and sides,mine is flame maple and left handed.The tops of the ea20 are sitka spruce. 
http://www.washburn.com/products/acoustics/ea/ea20sdl.aspx
$1,249 retail
good luck on finding the right one


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Seagull are a great choice as well. Amazing quality for the price.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

suttree said:


> for fingerstyle, i'd pursue the following brands, new or used: Thompson, Morgan, L'Arrivee. if it were my money though, i'd get a used Lowden, that's what a lot of the big fingerstyle guys use, and they're pretty much all stellar.


I'm with suttree on this: Larrivée or Lowden (used). For electronics, you can add a K&K Trinity or a LR Baggs system and still meet your budget if you shop smart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a Taylor player. I own a 914CE, its nice but what I really dig is the 614CE. It has maple and it sounds great live. I really liked some Larivees and I've yet to handle a Martin that made me say wow! That's just my bad luck because for sure its out there. There all great guitar makers and acoustics are like girlfriends. What feels perfect for you won't necessarily do it for the next guy, and thank God. Go to Steve's in TO if you can and plan to stay for a few hours.
Winter time is nice because the humidity is low (I find they sound nicer then).
Try everything until you find "the one" . Pay the big bucks for it if necessary, this is your acoustic, you and it are worth it, this is a love affair. Otherwise, there won't be any music.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

If your leaning towards a lowden i found a youtube channel you can check out
http://ca.youtube.com/user/lowdenguy
This guy puts up vids of the guitars he is selling,Theres a couple lowdens in there and he deletes the videos of the guitars hes already sold.Subscribe to the channel and you could come across a nice one.


----------

